# s4 misfire issues



## korch (Nov 20, 2002)

a few months ago i bought a 2001.5 s4. Ive put a few grand into it since then and randomly it has started to throw the random misfire code and will barely run. Ive used search ect. ive replaced both icms, swapped out a good coil on all 6 cyls to see what one if any had a bad coil. no luck with either or them. i replaced the MAF still nothing. last week i was still able to get full boost the problem seemed to come and go last week this week however it will barely run at all. I am totally out of ideas. 
Like I said it is a 2001.5 B5 S4 almost 170.xxxmi, has GIAC X chip, forge 007 DVs, clutchmasters fx-400 clutch and thats it. 
Any help would be great I'd like to sell this or trade for something with a VR once its fixed as i know those engines inside and out. 
Thanks, Alex


----------



## joshf (Oct 4, 2011)

Faulty EGT sensor??


----------

